

From prisoner to Supreme Court practitioner - NonEUCitizen
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/09/us/09bar.html

======
ghshephard
What's a little sad about this story is that is news because it's so
incredibly rare - someone returning from the American Penal system and being
able to live a productive life. It's disappointing how a supposedly "civilized
first world nation" is so overly focused on revenge and punishment, and so
little focused on rehabilitation. So many jobs, these days, will not consider
you if you have a felony record. And, it's getting easier and easier to do a
background check - so, a single misstep in life and it basically eliminates
your chances to every recover.

It's nice to see someone make good after screwing up.

~~~
philk
The problem is that a nuanced approach to rehabilitation doesn't win as many
votes as being "tough on crime".

~~~
pmjoyce
Maybe because politicians obsess on selling the features of their "tough on
crime" policy versus the benefits of the rehabilitation such as lower re-
offending rates and cheaper execution. It's an easier sell and doesn't take
much explanation.

~~~
philk
I can think of a few more reasons too:

1) Rehabilitation and its benefits can't be as simply explained. In politics,
where the other side will be scrutinising your every word for something they
can twist out of context, simple = good. You want a simple message and you
want to repeat it endlessly.

2) There are powerful interests that benefit from the current prison system -
private prison operators and prison guard unions to name two.

3) Rehabilitation won't always work. If you endorse it, and even one prisoner
gets out and rapes/murders someone your opponents will drag your name (and
career) through the mud. "Person X would still be alive today if not for
Candidate Y!" sort of things.

------
roundsquare
Interesting story. Maybe one of the few times in law that skill trumps status.

------
vishaldpatel
Yeah great "risk" she was taking.

